# Alternative Resource For ( Auto Divisi )



## renattodj (May 24, 2021)

I would like help from colleagues on this feature (Auto Divisi) that often saves lives in production.
Does anyone know if there is any alternative by script or another way to perform chord split similar to ARC Audiobro or Divisimate? since already very grateful.


----------



## ScoringFilm (May 25, 2021)

Multi Divisi Script v6.5


Multi Divisi Script v6.5 This multiscript takes incoming polyphonic midi data and divides it between (up-to) six (monophonic) instruments. v6.5 added: Note Off Delay (NOD) can sometimes help with stuck notes in heavily scripted instruments. User assignable CCs for various controls Many...




vi-control.net


----------



## renattodj (May 25, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> Multi Divisi Script v6.5
> 
> 
> Multi Divisi Script v6.5 This multiscript takes incoming polyphonic midi data and divides it between (up-to) six (monophonic) instruments. v6.5 added: Note Off Delay (NOD) can sometimes help with stuck notes in heavily scripted instruments. User assignable CCs for various controls Many...
> ...


greetings Justin. As I told you earlier, this Divisi script is a true work of art, but I am having a problem with the serious note of the chord end when it closes all the others in one. Would you have any other version of Divisi script? Grateful.


----------



## ScoringFilm (May 26, 2021)

renattodj said:


> greetings Justin. As I told you earlier, this Divisi script is a true work of art, but I am having a problem with the serious note of the chord end when it closes all the others in one. Would you have any other version of Divisi script? Grateful.


I actually don't know what you are describing (I presume English is not your first language). Send a notated (sheet music) example of what issue you are having - there has been almost 1000 downloads of this script over time and no-one else has reported anything similar.


----------



## renattodj (May 26, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> I actually don't know what you are describing (I presume English is not your first language). Send a notated (sheet music) example of what issue you are having - there has been almost 1000 downloads of this script over time and no-one else has reported anything similar.


ok, i will try to be more specific. when pressing two or more notes on the controller the voices are divided by instrument, however, when I transition from the lowest note of that chord, the other notes are canceled.
(the transition from the last lowest note of the chord is canceling the other notes)

I apologize to you for my awkward English .. thanks for your attention.


----------



## ScoringFilm (May 27, 2021)

Can you send a video/audio of what is happening?


----------



## renattodj (May 27, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> Can you send a video/audio of what is happening?


greetings Justin. I'm sorry I can't explain more than that, all I can say is that the script is not allowing the transition of the last note of the chord without affecting the others.

ex; triad formed by C, E, and G. Let's say that G = violin1, E = violin2 and C = violin3. Keeping the 3 keys pressed is all ok, however when performing the transition from note C to B the violins G and E are turned off.

Justin, the only problem is in the transition from the last note of the chord which, when it occurs, turns off the other notes of that chord.


----------



## ScoringFilm (May 27, 2021)

What instruments are you using? (Spitfire, CineSamples, Orchestral Tools etc)


----------



## ScoringFilm (May 27, 2021)

View attachment 2021-05-27_19-11-16.mp4


----------



## renattodj (May 27, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> What instruments are you using? (Spitfire, CineSamples, Orchestral Tools etc)


Embertone - Joshua Bell Violin
https://www.embertone.com/instruments/joshuabellviolin.php​


----------



## ScoringFilm (May 27, 2021)

View attachment 2021-05-27_19-18-13.mp4


----------



## renattodj (May 27, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> View attachment 2021-05-27_19-11-16.mp4





ScoringFilm said:


> View attachment 2021-05-27_19-11-16.mp4


your simulation is correct, do it again and go back to note C .. you will notice the shutdown of the others.


----------



## ScoringFilm (May 27, 2021)

View attachment 2021-05-27_19-23-03.mp4


----------



## renattodj (May 27, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> View attachment 2021-05-27_19-23-03.mp4


version 6.37????


----------



## renattodj (May 27, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> View attachment 2021-05-27_19-23-03.mp4


so did you correct ??


----------



## renattodj (May 27, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> View attachment 2021-05-27_19-11-16.mp4


----------



## renattodj (May 27, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> View attachment 2021-05-27_19-11-16.mp4


this Multi Divisi v6.37 is ok! .. is it available for download?


----------



## ScoringFilm (May 27, 2021)

v6.37 is the latest version I am working on and is not available yet; nothing has changed that would make any difference to you.

v6.36:
View attachment 2021-05-27_19-34-20.mp4


----------



## renattodj (May 27, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> v6.37 is the latest version I am working on and is not available yet; nothing has changed that would make any difference to you.
> 
> v6.36:
> View attachment 2021-05-27_19-34-20.mp4


you fixed v6.36 .. nice, but unfortunately the version 6.36 that i am using is not as good as your version.


----------



## ScoringFilm (May 27, 2021)

renattodj said:


> you fixed v6.36 .. nice, but unfortunately the version 6.36 that i am using is not as good as your version.


My v6.36 is exactly the same as yours. I did not change v6.36; otherwise it would be called v6.37!!

You must be doing something else wrong (like releasing the notes yourself).


----------



## renattodj (May 27, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> My v6.36 is exactly the same as yours. I did not change v6.36; otherwise it would be called v6.37!!
> 
> You must be doing something else wrong (like releasing the notes yourself).


Anyway, if it is a free resource, I understand that most software developers add certain limitations to the product .. but I still wish you success.


----------



## ScoringFilm (May 27, 2021)

renattodj said:


> Anyway, if it is a free resource, I understand that most software developers add certain limitations to the product .. but I still wish you success.


Jeez!

There are no limitations to this script at all, I have tried to help you as much as reasonably possible and proved that it works (on exactly the same version with exactly the same instrument).

It is clearly something you are doing wrong which you appear unwilling to accept. My patience has run out; this conversation is over!


----------



## renattodj (May 27, 2021)

ScoringFilm said:


> Jeez!
> 
> There are no limitations to this script at all, I have tried to help you as much as reasonably possible and proved that it works (on exactly the same version with exactly the same instrument).
> 
> It is clearly something you are doing wrong which you appear unwilling to accept. My patience has run out; this conversation is over!


my friend, we don’t need to take it that way, when I talked about resource limitation it’s because in fact it exists in the industry, unfortunately I found this limitation in your script but I also don’t take away your right to do that. I really think your work is phenomenal and I hope it will always be a success. Forgive me if I ever seemed rude, I swear it was not my intention.


----------

